# [OT] Tegoroczna "nowa" matura...

## OBenY

Tak mnie naszlo cobysmy sie my, tj. maturzysci wymienili naszymi doswiadczeniami z tego waznego egzaminu.

Calkiem przyjemnie to przebieglo, zaczalem dzis od anglika z ktorego mam 18/20 na poz podstawowym. Moze ktos zdac relacje z matury z polaka ?

----------

## totencham

Jak na razie wszyscy moi znajomi mówiący dzisiaj angielski na podstawowym zdali. Co do polskiego, to w mojej (byłej) szkole zdający nie natrafili na nic "zaskakującego" (pytań iście kosmicznych), wszystkie pytania odnosiły się do ich tematu. Zaczyna się dobrze  :Smile: 

----------

## _troll_

(offtopic do offtopica  :Wink:  )

swoja droga - powodzenia chlopaki!

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## cichy

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> (offtopic do offtopica  )
> 
> swoja droga - powodzenia chlopaki!
> 
> 

 

Ja też zyczę powodzenia... Dziewczynom tez... Jutro siostra zaczyna od anglika...

[OT do OT ] Moge tylko was pocieszyć, że na studiach okaże się, że matura nie była taka straszna... Teoria pola to jest coś co może dobić człowieka... [/OT do OT]

Jeszcze raz, powodzenia...

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## _troll_

 *cichy wrote:*   

> [OT do OT ] Moge tylko was pocieszyć, że na studiach okaże się, że matura nie była taka straszna... Teoria pola to jest coś co może dobić człowieka... [/OT do OT]

 lustra pradowe z tranzystorow bipolarnych.... matko - do dzisiaj mi sie snia!!  :Wink: )))

Matura to 'choroba wieku mlodzienczego' - wszyscy ja przechodza (no - prawie wszyscy (*)) i nie ma sie co martwic!

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

(*) mowa o tych co nie podchodza! zdacie  :Smile:  bez paniki!

----------

## arsen

Fakt, od matury to nie raz miałem bardziej przerąbne na niektórych klasówkach  :Smile: 

Tyle że ja zdawałem jeszcze po staremu  :Smile: 

----------

## pwe

 *arsen wrote:*   

> Fakt, od matury to nie raz miałem bardziej przerąbne na niektórych klasówkach 
> 
> Tyle że ja zdawałem jeszcze po staremu 

 

jak slucham co trzeba teraz robić to czasami nie wiem o co chodzi !  :Smile:  arsen -> wszystkie stare sposoby to dobre sposoby  :Wink: 

----------

## ai

moj kuzyn dzisiaj zdawal polski to mowil, ze prosty i ogolnie lajt ;]

----------

## zieloo

 *cichy wrote:*   

>  *_troll_ wrote:*   (offtopic do offtopica  )
> 
> swoja droga - powodzenia chlopaki!
> 
>  Teoria pola to jest coś co może dobić człowieka... [/OT do OT]
> ...

 

Przecież teoria pola to jedno z największych osiągnięć fizyki! :Laughing: 

Powodzenia nie wystarczy, miejcie włączone komórki:P

----------

## vArDo

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> lustra pradowe z tranzystorow bipolarnych.... matko - do dzisiaj mi sie snia!! )))

 

Hehe skad wiedziales z czego mam na jutro zadanka ?!  :Razz: 

Pozdrawiam

vArDo

PS. Powodzenia. Maturka to luzik - naprawde. Ale postresowac sie trza  :Very Happy: 

----------

## vArDo

 *zieloo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Przecież teoria pola to jedno z największych osiągnięć fizyki! 

 

Dla mnie toeria pola to naprawde piekny dzial, natomiast wszelkie rodzaju zbieznosci z kwadratem i bez niego sa dla mnie udreka  :Very Happy: 

Pozdrawiam

vArDo

PS. Powodzenia raz jeszcze  :Smile: 

----------

## qdlacz

Taaaaak..... Teoria Pola i ten zajeb.... sweterek co roku ten sam.... (wtajemniczeni wiedza o kim mowa)......

A po maturze 

```
emerge beer
```

----------

## zieloo

 *qdlacz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A po maturze 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I za-loopować. :Wink: 

----------

## OBenY

Heh nie chodzi tylko o to by zdac ta cala cholerna mature, bo to kazdy czlowiek ktory ma chocby sladowa ilosc szarych komorek nie utopionych w trunkach i wypalonych przez dziwne uzywki, zrobi. Chodzi o to by zdac ja dobrze, tak by uczelnie wyzsze witaly na z otwartymi ramionami  :Smile:  WRRR jak zdam polski i pisemny i ustny, to w loopie bede emergowal beer  :Smile:  Pisemne rozszerzone z matmy i fizy to juz tylko formalnosc (mam ciche nadzieje  :Razz: )

----------

## damjanek

ja bym sie zaloopowal juz teraz i tak z tym loopem siedzial, az do 09/01  :Smile: 

generalnie moja dziewczyna dostala dzis z polskiego 16/20, a ja sam sie zaczynam bawic w czwartek z anglieskim (nie problem) oraz z polskim 04/27...generalnie jestem ciekaw, jak to pojdzie...

tak swoja droga zastanawiam sie nad tym polskim...bo w zasadzie nikt nie patrzy pozniej na ocene z tej prezentacji...wiec po co to jest ?

----------

## pwe

 *damjanek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> tak swoja droga zastanawiam sie nad tym polskim...bo w zasadzie nikt nie patrzy pozniej na ocene z tej prezentacji...wiec po co to jest ?

 

dla satysfakcji  :Smile: 

----------

## cichy

 *vArDo wrote:*   

>  *zieloo wrote:*   
> 
> Przecież teoria pola to jedno z największych osiągnięć fizyki!  
> 
> Dla mnie toeria pola to naprawde piekny dzial, natomiast wszelkie rodzaju zbieznosci z kwadratem i bez niego sa dla mnie udreka 
> ...

 

Teoria pola to był tylko przykład... Takich "kwiatków" na studiach jest znacznie wiecej. Z tym że dla każego może być to co innego...

Teraz dla mnie matura wydaje się bajką (zdawałem starą)... Matma w maju 2001 byla banalna, z polaka dostalem to co sie spodziewalem wiec nie bylo zle. Ale fakt, troche stresu bylo... 

Nalezy byc jednak dobrej mysli  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## pwe

 *cichy wrote:*   

> Teoria pola to był tylko przykład... Takich "kwiatków" na studiach jest znacznie wiecej. Z tym że dla każego może być to co innego...
> 
> Teraz dla mnie matura wydaje się bajką (zdawałem starą)... Matma w maju 2001 byla banalna, z polaka dostalem to co sie spodziewalem wiec nie bylo zle. Ale fakt, troche stresu bylo... 
> 
> 

  tez 2001  :Smile:  z polaka to mi tak 'srednio" poszło, ale historia(!) była prosta  :Smile:  tu  byłem zadowolony z siebie, a ustne to już bajka była  :Smile: 

Powtarzam: wam sie Tylko wydaje ze jest cieżko  :Very Happy: 

----------

## rzezioo

no tak... wchodze na forum i mi sie przypomina ze musze przeczytac te cholerne lektury do tej prezentacjii. trzymajcie kciuki zeby mi sie tak chcialo jak mi sie nie chce  :Wink: 

----------

## bacouch

Dzisiaj trzy kumpele mialy polaka i ich wyniki to 13, 18, i 20. A jedna z nich odtala pytanie "Co dalo ci opracowanie tego tematu?" - po prostu zachalastac sie mozna z takim pytaniem. No nic ja mam polaka w srode a jeszcze nie zaczolem sie za bardzo uczyc, ale jak juz to zalicze to dalej juz tylko formalnosci (matma + angielski:) ).

----------

## damjanek

co do tego pytania 'co ci dalo zrealizowanie tego tematu' to standard...z takich pytan pojawiaaja sie jeszcze 'co  bylo najtrudniejsze przy realizacji tego tematu', 'co sprawilo ci najwieksza radosc przy realizacji tego tematu', 'co cie najbardziej zadziwilo...' i tak dalej..generalnie te pytania sa w zasadzie jednakowe...na nic odkrywczego nie masz co liczyc...jak wybierasz temat adaptacje filmowe, to dostaniesz, 'dlaczego takie filmy' czy cos kolo tego...to sie da w miare prosty sposob przewidziec...zreszta dokadnie tak wygladaja wytyczne OKE, ktorymi musza kierowac sie komisje..

----------

## totencham

 *damjanek wrote:*   

> co do tego pytania 'co ci dalo zrealizowanie tego tematu' to standard...z takich pytan pojawiaaja sie jeszcze 'co  bylo najtrudniejsze przy realizacji tego tematu', 'co sprawilo ci najwieksza radosc przy realizacji tego tematu', 'co cie najbardziej zadziwilo...' i tak dalej..generalnie te pytania sa w zasadzie jednakowe...na nic odkrywczego nie masz co liczyc...jak wybierasz temat adaptacje filmowe, to dostaniesz, 'dlaczego takie filmy' czy cos kolo tego...to sie da w miare prosty sposob przewidziec...zreszta dokadnie tak wygladaja wytyczne OKE, ktorymi musza kierowac sie komisje..

 

Z tym polskim to nie jest tak różowo, bo poziom pytań jest wprostproporcjonalny do poziomu nauczania przedmiotu w danej szkole. Mnie się trafiła polonistka z ambicjami, żeby każdy polski umiał w stopniu ją zadawalającym (wysokim), więc pytania przez nią zadawane będą naprawdę "zacne". Nie ma czegoś takiego jak taka sama matura w całej Polsce, można tak mówić jedynie o jej pisemnej części.

----------

## zieloo

 *totencham wrote:*   

>  *damjanek wrote:*   co do tego pytania 'co ci dalo zrealizowanie tego tematu' to standard...z takich pytan pojawiaaja sie jeszcze 'co  bylo najtrudniejsze przy realizacji tego tematu', 'co sprawilo ci najwieksza radosc przy realizacji tego tematu', 'co cie najbardziej zadziwilo...' i tak dalej..generalnie te pytania sa w zasadzie jednakowe...na nic odkrywczego nie masz co liczyc...jak wybierasz temat adaptacje filmowe, to dostaniesz, 'dlaczego takie filmy' czy cos kolo tego...to sie da w miare prosty sposob przewidziec...zreszta dokadnie tak wygladaja wytyczne OKE, ktorymi musza kierowac sie komisje.. 
> 
> Z tym polskim to nie jest tak różowo, bo poziom pytań jest wprostproporcjonalny do poziomu nauczania przedmiotu w danej szkole. Mnie się trafiła polonistka z ambicjami, żeby każdy polski umiał w stopniu ją zadawalającym (wysokim), więc pytania przez nią zadawane będą naprawdę "zacne". Nie ma czegoś takiego jak taka sama matura w całej Polsce, można tak mówić jedynie o jej pisemnej części.

 

Heh, skąd ja to znam? Wewnętrzny ustny to po prostu parodia (jak cała ta 'matura' zwana egzanimem).

----------

## rzezioo

no to to wiadomo nie od dzisiaj a nie wiem czy slyszeliscie ze juz wycofano madry pomysl z prezentacja i chyba bedziemy jedynym rocznikiem ktory musi sie nad tom @#$%& meczyc

----------

## zieloo

 *rzezioo wrote:*   

> no to to wiadomo nie od dzisiaj a nie wiem czy slyszeliscie ze juz wycofano madry pomysl z prezentacja i chyba bedziemy jedynym rocznikiem ktory musi sie nad tom @#$%& meczyc

 

A za dwa bądź 3 lata matura pisemna z matematyki ma byc obowiązkowa. N-JOY:P

----------

## totencham

 *zieloo wrote:*   

>  *rzezioo wrote:*   no to to wiadomo nie od dzisiaj a nie wiem czy slyszeliscie ze juz wycofano madry pomysl z prezentacja i chyba bedziemy jedynym rocznikiem ktory musi sie nad tom @#$%& meczyc 
> 
> A za dwa bądź 3 lata matura pisemna z matematyki ma byc obowiązkowa. N-JOY:P

 

Prezentacja to bzdura i hała straszna - co do tego nie ma i nie było wątpliwości. Ale matura z matmy obowiązkowa? Sam zdaję matmę, ale żeby od razu wszysycy? Po 'kiego wała? Na miejscu niektórych czułbym się (jakiego słowa użyć? Na myśl przychodzi mi tylko) wydymany, tak samo jak ja bym się czuł musząc pisać chemię, czy inną historię.

Nie wiecie może, czemu akurat matma była, nie jest i ma być obowiązkowa? Już prędzej na historię bym się zgodził (bo tą każdy Polak chociaż trochę znać powinien), mimo że wkuwanie tysiąca dat do mnie nie przemawia.

----------

## damjanek

wiesz...matma powinna byc tak samo obowiazkowa jak i polski (rownouprawnienie, co nie ?  :Smile: )

generalnie dowiedzialem sie o pierwszym kierunku, ktory premiuje ustna z polskiego - filmoznawstwo w poznaniu...ale co to za wyznacznik, skoro z moch znajomych ok 75% zdajacych dostalo 20/20 ? dziwne to troche, ale coz...madrzy ludzie z cke maja swoja wizje i 'na pewno okaze sie ona sluszna i dobra i tylko pomoze nam dostac sie na takie studia jakie sobie wymarzylismy'....paranoja...

----------

## totencham

Spotkałem się z określeniem prezentacji mianem "obrony", co miałoby sugerować coś zbliżonego do obrony pracy magisterskiej. To jest paranoja. Zresztą co mi tam - mam już średnie wykształcenie, mogę jechać do Anglii.

----------

## zieloo

 *totencham wrote:*   

> Spotkałem się z określeniem prezentacji mianem "obrony", co miałoby sugerować coś zbliżonego do obrony pracy magisterskiej. To jest paranoja. Zresztą co mi tam - mam już średnie wykształcenie, mogę jechać do Anglii.

 

Albo do Irlandii - podobno nieźle;P

----------

## Poe

zanim ja za jakies 3 lata dojde do matury (heh, we wtorek i w srode trzeba sie na egzaminach postarac, bo inaczej bedzie dluzej niz za 3 :] ) to i tak bedzie 10 razy zmieniana i bedzie IMHO zupelnie inna niz jest teraz. co do pomyslu na obowiązkowa mature z mamty.. hmm.. dla mnie to kiepsko, bo ze scislych dobry nie jestem (matma jeszcze jakos ujdzie, fizyki niescierpie). No, ale zobaczymy... trzymam za wszystkich maturzystów kciuki (kumpel, z którym sie juz znam okolo 9 lat tez teraz zdaje mature.. angeislki zdal na 55% (ustny) jutro polski ustny ;]

----------

## psycepa

nie do konca orientuje sie jak to jest z tym teraz, jak pisalem nowa mature w 2002 to matma tez byla obowiazkowa, ale byly 2 poziomy, wszyscy musieli zdawac przynajmniej podstawowy, a kto chcial to rozszerzony, i w/g mnie jest to dosc dobre rozwiazanie, bo

1) zadania na podstawowym poziomie byly Banalne, przez duze B, takie, ktory kazdy czlowiek ze srednim wyksztalceniem powinien potrafic rozwiazac z palcem w .....,

2) na poziomie rozszerzonym zadania byly trudniejsze, co tez jest ok, bo np byly nowe matury laczone z egzaminem wstepnym na studia, wiec poziom jakis musial byc

generalnie chodzi o to zeby ludzie ktorzy skoncza ta srednia szkole potrafili te najprostsze rzeczy policzyc, bo inaczej wychodza z nich debile w stylu 90% obywateli USA, ktorzy nie wiedza NIC o swiecie, maja za to doskonale pojecie co Dżordż Dżunior jada na śniadanie, albo tacy ktorzy pie***** bezsensy na OTW  :Smile:  (wiadomo o co  [i kogo] chodzi  :Razz:  )

no nic, ja swoje zdalem, (matma p100/100 r90/100  :Wink:   :Razz: ) i powiem tylko jedno, matura to jest kartkowka, w porownianiu z tym co bedziecie mieli potem na studiach  :Very Happy: 

pozdrawiam i zycze powodzenia  :Smile: 

----------

## melk0r

 *zieloo wrote:*   

>  *rzezioo wrote:*   no to to wiadomo nie od dzisiaj a nie wiem czy slyszeliscie ze juz wycofano madry pomysl z prezentacja i chyba bedziemy jedynym rocznikiem ktory musi sie nad tom @#$%& meczyc 
> 
> A za dwa bądź 3 lata matura pisemna z matematyki ma byc obowiązkowa. N-JOY:P

 

dobrze slyszec, przed matma uciekne, a prezentacji szkoda - takie latwe i przyjemne preludium przed matura pisemna  :Smile:  rozwiazanie polski + obcy nowozytny + przedmiot wybrany + jak_ktos_chce_dodatkowy_przedmiot(y) jest imho b. dobrym pomyslem, kazdy bedzie zdawal to co chce, bez zbednego stresowania sie matematyka, gorzej oczywiscie z wykonaniem, ale to juz normalka  :Wink: 

----------

## zieloo

 *melk0r wrote:*   

> 
> 
> a prezentacji szkoda - takie latwe i przyjemne preludium przed matura pisemna 
> 
> 

 

To chyba żart, right?

----------

## melk0r

przynajmniej w okolicznych szkolach u mnie  :Smile:  i jesli sie wybierze temat, o ktorym sie troche wie (sarmatyzm w lieraturze polskiej czy jakos tak; moj kumpel, do polskiego sie nie przyklada wcale, za to uwielbia historie XVI, XVII, XVIII wieku i dostal 20/20, a orlem nie jest)  :Wink:  a moze to tylko sie tak wydaje osobom na profilach polski-*?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kontomen

Ja również w tym miejscu chciałbym życzyć powodzenia maturzystom! Sam zdawałem w zeszłym roku, ale jeszcze po staremu, więc był lajcik  :Cool:  ...

P.S. Jak będą wyniki to się pochwalcie  :Wink:  ...

----------

## rzezioo

no dobra ja wlasnie wrocilem z zalewania paly po maturce ustnej z anglika(20/20  :Very Happy:   ) w kazdym razie trzymajcie za mnie kciuki w piatek bo polski zdaje.

P.S. bacouch wez sie pochwal jak ci polski poszedl  :Smile: 

----------

## Zajac Poziomka

Ja bym nie mial nerwow zeby pic na 2 dni przed polskim  :Laughing:  Co innego po  :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool: 

----------

## damjanek

kazdy termin na picie jest dobry...ja dzisiaj na 0330pm (tego do konca pewien nie jestem...wiem ze po 0300) mam angielski.....zdac go, to nie problem, ale przynajmniej bede mial powod do picia wieczorem...a pozniej bede musial w koncu ta nieszczesna prezentacje na srode przygotowac...nie chce mi sie jak cholera...ale coz...

----------

## OBenY

Buahahaha kozak jestem  :Smile: 

Ja, czlowiek co nie umie mowic niemalze, belkocze cos niezrozumiale, totalny ignorant polonistyczny dostal 15/20  :Smile: 

Normalnie zajebiscie, angol 18/20, polak 15/20, czad - nowa matura jest fajna  :Smile: 

----------

## zieloo

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> Buahahaha kozak jestem 
> 
> Ja, czlowiek co nie umie mowic niemalze, belkocze cos niezrozumiale, totalny ignorant polonistyczny dostal 15/20 
> 
> Normalnie zajebiscie, angol 18/20, polak 15/20, czad - nowa matura jest fajna 

 

Jest podobnie jak z ocenami w szkole. Znaczą tyle co kilka pociągnięć CZARNYM długopisem.

Wynik 'egzanimu' ustnego, podobnie jak świadectwo ukończenia szkoly można sobie wsadzic...w buty, ewentualnie...

----------

## argasek

Matura to najprostszy egzamin w życiu.

Dlaczego?

Bo wszystkie kolejne są trudniejsze...

----------

## zieloo

 *argasek wrote:*   

> Matura to najprostszy egzamin w życiu.
> 
> Dlaczego?
> 
> Bo wszystkie kolejne są trudniejsze...

 

Hehe, cos w tym jest:P

----------

## rzezioo

juhu  :Smile:  15/20 z polaka i 20/20 z anglika  :Smile:  koniec ustnych tak sie balem a nie jeast tak zle  :Smile: 

P.S. sory za literowki ale piszc to jestem "lekko sciety  :Wink: 

----------

## zieloo

 *rzezioo wrote:*   

> juhu  15/20 z polaka i 20/20 z anglika  koniec ustnych tak sie balem a nie jeast tak zle 
> 
> P.S. sory za literowki ale piszc to jestem "lekko sciety 

 

Jakikolwiek komentarz zbędny... :Razz: 

----------

## rzezioo

no dobra ale wszedzie o tym pisze bo myslalem ze bede mial kolo 6 a mam az 15  :Smile:  no musialem sie tym podzielic i tyle  :Razz:  tym bardziej ze na ustan z polaka nie umialem za dozu i to byl kompletny freestyle  :Wink: 

----------

## OBenY

rzezioo, tez myslalem, ze zdam na styk, bo erudyta to nie jestem, a tu taki psikus  :Smile: 

----------

## larry_

Ja już mam wszystko za sobą...angielski 20/20 i polak 18/20...teraz tylko matma i fiza...potem...hmm trudno to określić  :Laughing:  ... kazdy wie... Pozdrawiam i życzę powodzenia wszystkim zdającym.

----------

## axquan

Chwalimy się, to może i ja się pochwalę, choć w sumie nie ma czym, pol 17/20 ang 19/20  :Very Happy:  Ale z tego całego uczenia się nie mam nawet czasu uaktualnić portage, już się 400 mb update'u uzbierało  :Mad: 

A piwko? Nie lubię piwka, no może tylko pierwszy łyk  :Smile: 

----------

## madman

Do wszystkich ktorzy boja sie matury - jak pojdziecie na studia, zwlaszcza na uczelnie techniczne, to co semestr bedziecie mieli kilka (nascie) matur i to na duuuzo wyzszym poziomie. Ja mature zdawalem w 2002 roku - pisemnie matma, ustnie fizyka i angielski, no i oczywiscie obowiazkowy polski. Z perspektywy czasu, moge powiedziec, ze w porownianiu ze studiami matura to pikuś przez duze P!

Aha, uwaga dla tych co nie lubia matmy - jesli bedziecie studiowac informatyke to bedziecie zygac rozniczkami a calki to beda sie snic po nocach...

Na 4 semestrze informatyki (nie powiem na jakiej uczelni  :Razz: ) mam 10 godzin wykladu z matmy i 5 godzin cwiczen/laborek tygodniowo. Tym pozytywnym akcentem koncze moje wypociny i zycze powodzenia wszystkim tegorocznym maturzystom.

----------

## axquan

Jeej  :Very Happy:   Ty to wiesz jak człowieka pocieszyć, od razu zachciało mi sie uczyć  :Wink: 

----------

## mati_pl

Zamawiam trzymanie kciuków we wtorek (polski) i czwartek (ang.)  :Very Happy: 

Prezentację z polskiego mam multimedialną, jednak kilka dni temu się dowiedzieliśmy że jednak szkoła nam rzutnika nie da (uzasadnienie: jest jeden rzutnik, a dwie komisje) - trochę kicha. Polonistów mam ambitnych, więc wyniku na poziomie się nie spodziewam.

Z ciekawości: ktoś zdaje z informatyki  :Question: 

Chyba żadna uczelnia tego nie honoruje (w moim przypadku liczy się tylko matma), można powiedzieć że przystępuję "dla sportu"  :Wink: 

----------

## OBenY

Ja chcialem zdawac informatyke (na Linuksie, bo przecie nie na Win  :Razz:  ), ale zadna uczelnia na to nie patrzy, wiec olalem. Pozatym sam sobie mialem sadzac system, bo admin nie umial  :Smile: ))

----------

## zieloo

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> Ja chcialem zdawac informatyke (na Linuksie, bo przecie nie na Win  ), ale zadna uczelnia na to nie patrzy, wiec olalem. Pozatym sam sobie mialem sadzac system, bo admin nie umial ))

 

Dwa dni na instalację Gentoo na maturę to troche przy dużo :Razz: 

BTW; Co to za admin.

----------

## Rumil

 *mati_pl wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Z ciekawości: ktoś zdaje z informatyki 
> 
> Chyba żadna uczelnia tego nie honoruje (w moim przypadku liczy się tylko matma), można powiedzieć że przystępuję "dla sportu" 

 

Ja na przyklad zdaje, a AGH krakowski na informatyke bierze pod uwage infe - tzn. jest do wyboru infa albo fizyka.

----------

## rzezioo

a ja jestem zwolniony ale koles zdaje i zdaje pod winda i mu powiedzieli w szkole ze jak chce zdawac na OO XP to niech se sam znajdzie

----------

## mati_pl

Zdawanie informatyki to kolejna decyzja w moim życiu nie poparta żadnym argumentem  :Wink: 

Zdaję pod Windowsem, nie wiem jak rozwiązałbym jakiekolwiek zadanie z bazą danych (z jakiej bazy możnaby korzystać pod Linuxem?). Wiąże się to też z tym, że jestem skazany na kijowe Dev-C++ i jego wywalający się debugger.

Wybór wersji softu (chciałem Windows XP + Office 2003, z którego jeszcze rok temu korzystałem) był taki: Office XP, Office XP albo Office XP. Z Windowsem to samo.

 *rzezioo wrote:*   

> a ja jestem zwolniony

 

Finalista olimpiady?

OBenY: To przecie idealnie z tym stawianiem systemu, pół Polski pomaga Ci w zdawaniu gdy skonfigurujesz dostęp do netu  :Smile: 

Poza tym, widzę że kolega z Wrocławia, które liceum i jakie plany na potem  :Question: 

----------

## OBenY

Mati_pl: I LO (klasa mat-inf), plany: PWr, co tu duzo myslec  :Smile:  Ja infy zdawac nie chce, wiem ze sobie radze, ale jakbym dostal polowe pktow, to bylby obciach, bo wsrod ziomkow jestem guru nad guru. Ojciec pewnie tez by sie wsciekl, bo nad kompem siedze niemilosiernie dlugo  :Smile: 

Na windzie nie chcialem zdawac ze wzgledow czysto ideologicznych, wiadomo Linuksowiec z powolania  :Smile:  Pozatym soft Linuksiany lepiej znam  :Smile:  Bazy danych to heh nie jest moja specjalnosc, ale potrafie calkiem zlozone popelnic  :Smile: 

Z tym stawianiem to nie tak pieknie, bo dostepu do netu nie mialbym  :Sad:  A przydalby sie, bo jak tak, to pewnie pare osob z forum by mozna zatrudnic do pomocy  :Smile: 

A Ty Mati_pl, jakie plany i ktora szkolka ?

----------

## rzezioo

 *mati_pl wrote:*   

> Finalista olimpiady? 

 no tak jakby  :Smile: 

hmmm... z tego co napisales by wynikalo ze pod linuxem istnieje jakis niewywalajacy sie debugger  :Wink:   jesli taki znalazles to chetnie wyprobuje  :Smile: 

----------

## axquan

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> Ja chcialem zdawac informatyke [...] ale zadna uczelnia na to nie patrzy, wiec olalem.[...]

 

Dziwne szkoły wybieracie dla przykładu na AGH można zdawać infę (chociaż tak naprawdę liczy się tam test kompetencji, brr), na Politechnikę Śląską też można. 

A co do wyboru, to oczywiście linux!  :Very Happy:  Co prawda nie mam w domu StarOffice 6.0 ale chyba aż tak bardzo nie różni się od OO, a baza, cóż zakładam nieśmiale, że jest podobna do tej z Access'a.. :Smile: 

A właśnie, padło już to pytanie: gdzie się wybieracie? Osobiście myślałem o (AGH || UWr) && Politechnika Śląska.

----------

## totencham

Takie pytanko: ile czasowo trwała wasza prezentacja na polskim? Czy 10 minut wystarczy, a jak nie to ile wystarczy?

----------

## OBenY

Ja sie rozgadalem i wyszo mi kolo 20  :Sad:  Na pytania tez dlugo zdziebelka odpowiadalem, ponoc najdluzej z wszystkich  :Razz:  Ale tak to jest jak chce sie cos powiedziec...  :Sad: 

----------

## mati_pl

Też dla mnie będzie obciach, jak będę miał 50% punktów z infy, ale myślę że sobie poradzę  :Smile:  Choć problemy są, zwłaszcza z zadaniami arkuszokalkulacyjnymi i bazodanowymi mi najgorzej idzie. Na razie się tym nie przejmuję, matma ważniejsza. BTW: Oprócz mnie ze szkoły jeszcze 3 osoby zdają infę.

OBenY: szkoła to III L.O., a plany- informatyka na UWr. Politechnika wchodziłaby jeszcze może w rachubę, ale ze mnie głąb z fizyki niestety.

 *rzezioo wrote:*   

>  *mati_pl wrote:*   Finalista olimpiady?  no tak jakby 

 

Nono, gratulacje  :Smile:  Mi zabrakło ~50 pkt. w II etapie, a też miałbym problem z głowy i miejsce na uczelni...

 *rzezioo wrote:*   

> hmmm... z tego co napisales by wynikalo ze pod linuxem istnieje jakis niewywalajacy sie debugger   jesli taki znalazles to chetnie wyprobuje 

 

gdb jeszcze mnie nie zawiodło  :Wink:  W ogóle, nie żałuję że zostałem skutecznie przekabacony na tandem Vim + gdb biorąc pod uwagę kilkuletnie rozleniwienie pracą z Delphi  :Razz: 

 *axquan wrote:*   

> A co do wyboru, to oczywiście linux!  Co prawda nie mam w domu StarOffice 6.0 ale chyba aż tak bardzo nie różni się od OO, a baza, cóż zakładam nieśmiale, że jest podobna do tej z Access'a..

 

Hm, nie jestem zorientowany- w StarOffice 6.0 jest wbudowana jakaś baza  :Question: 

Na razie korzystam z OOo 1.1 i tam nie ma, jak to jest w produkcie Suna?

Co do uczelni, to żadna we Wrocławiu nie bierze przy rekrutacji pod uwagę wyniku z infy. Widać w innych regionach kraju lepiej pod tym względem.

 *totencham wrote:*   

> Takie pytanko: ile czasowo trwała wasza prezentacja na polskim? Czy 10 minut wystarczy, a jak nie to ile wystarczy?

 

Moja będzie trawać ~15 min., z czego przez 3 minuty będę usypiał komisję fragmentem utworu muzycznego  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Poe

mały OT  :Wink: 

trzymajcie kciuki za mnie jutro i w srode  od 9:00 do 11:00 - piszę egzamin do liceum :]

heh.. przydaloby sie w koncu do zeszytów zajrzeć  :Wink: 

pozdrawiam

----------

## axquan

 *mati_pl wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *axquan wrote:*   A co do wyboru, to oczywiście linux!  Co prawda nie mam w domu StarOffice 6.0 ale chyba aż tak bardzo nie różni się od OO, a baza, cóż zakładam nieśmiale, że jest podobna do tej z Access'a.. 
> 
> Hm, nie jestem zorientowany- w StarOffice 6.0 jest wbudowana jakaś baza 
> ...

 

Jest baza właśnie dlatego dali SO, a nie OO, tyle, że jest zewnętrzna tzn. produkuje ją inna firma, zdaje się, że adabas, niestety próby zainstalowania tego wraz z so 6.0 beta na moim gentoo spełzły na niczym, ale być może popróbuje jeszcze.

----------

## mati_pl

No, imprezka spod znaku "M" trwa na całego  :Wink:  Zostaję do środy  :Wink: 

Walka z ustnymi zakończona sukcesem (pl: 15/20, ang. rozszerz.: 17/20). Nie wiem jak z polskim pisemnym, jakoś nie podoba mi się pisanie wypracowań pod klucz odpowiedzi  :Mad:  Ale mam nadzieję, że zdałem (niepewność potrwa jednak gdzieś do końca czerwca ...).

Fajnie było dziś na angliku, gdy zacięła się płyta z nagraniem tekstu  :Very Happy:  Lektor mówi, że jest czas na zapoznanie się z pytaniami, po czym za chwilę usłyszymy z płyty tekst. No i czytamy, czekamy, 5 minut, 10 minut ... Musieli nam przynieść płytę (a potem i odtwarzacz) z innej sali  :Razz:  .

A, nie żałuję że po kilkugodzinnym maratonie lingwistycznym znalazłem siły by wybrać się na prelekcję Jacka Cabana o Wine. Trochę nowych rzeczy się dowiedziałem. Ktoś jeszcze z Wrocławia był  :Question: 

No, to wracam do randki z ponętną, przesympatyczną Panią Matematyką. W poniedziałek spędzimy kilka upojnych godzin, trzeba potrenować  :Twisted Evil: 

Już się nie mogę doczekać kiedy to wszystko się skończy, i będę mógł bez wyrzutów sumienia programować, tworzyć strony, pisać jakieś patche, i czynić tym podobne radosne czynności. A i życie prywatne nabierze żywszego tempa (niech żyje wiosna  :Very Happy: ).

Powodzenia wszystkim piszącym matmę, infę, tudzież inne egzotyczne przedmioty (ktoś tu pisze biologię  :Question:  A może ktoś się skusił na historię tańca?  :Twisted Evil: )

----------

## axquan

 *mati_pl wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Fajnie było dziś na angliku, gdy zacięła się płyta z nagraniem tekstu  Lektor mówi, że jest czas na zapoznanie się z pytaniami, po czym za chwilę usłyszymy z płyty tekst. No i czytamy, czekamy, 5 minut, 10 minut ... Musieli nam przynieść płytę (a potem i odtwarzacz) z innej sali  .
> 
> 

 

Hehe, nie mogę, oj nie popisały się OKE, nie popisały. U mnie w szkole (Kopernik, Częstochowa) zacięły się aż 4 płytki z 7 chyba  :Very Happy:  W jakim district'cie mieszkasz? Może to jakieś ogólnopolskie?

----------

## OBenY

Ja po polskim mam mieszane uczucia  :Sad:  Po prostu urodzonym polonista nie jestem, mam nadzieje, ze zdalem, mniej wiecej zobaczylem w tym calym Potopie, to co mialem zobaczyc, wiec moze tragicznie nie bedzie... Po podstawowym mi odbilo, poszedlem z qmplem na paczka i po chwili namyslu padala genialna mysl "A, ch.j tam idziemy pisac rozszerzona!" I poszlismy... qfa toz to prosztsze bylo niz podstawowa  :Smile: ) Wiec moze pare pkcikow nabije.

Anglik to sama przyjemnosc, nie ma to jak pisac cos o Sofcie Open Source na maturze oraz "em-aj-ti"  :Smile:  Sluchania byly fatalne, czyz nie ?

mati_pl: Ja sie mialem wybrac na Pola Marsowe, pogoda nie dopisala, wiec myslalem by sie wybrac na PWr na wykladzik, ale niestety moja glowa chciala odpoczac, wiec po powrocie do domu natychmiastowo zakimalem na dobrych pare godzin.

Moze kiedys jakis oficjalny mityng Gentoo Users Wrocław, sie zrobi co ? W koncu nie bez kozery w empiku mozna nabyc podstawki zatytulowane "Wrocław the meeting place"...

----------

## mati_pl

axquan -> Wrocław, ale zacinanie się płyt było chyba powszechne.

Na maturę rozszerzoną z polskiego nie poszedłem, w przeciwieństwie do tego co zrobiłem na próbnej. BTW, z tej próbnej miałem więcej punktów na poziomie rozszerzonym niż na podstawowym, który zdałem "na granicy".

Wszyscy się skarżyli na słuchania.

OBenY: Też chciałem iść na Juwenalia, ale z powodu pogody i poniedziałkowej matmy, od której wyniku zależy czy się dostanę na studia, zrezygnowałem. A taka szkoda, Hey był ...  :Sad:  I Indios Bravos ...  :Sad: 

W ogóle, nie rozumiem, czemu po raz kolejny wrocławscy żacy nie mogą się zorganizować na wspólną imprezę  :Mad:  Juwenalia tu, juwenalia tam, paranoja. Jeszcze tylko brakuje żeby plakaty zaklejali, jak w zeszłym roku  :Mad: 

Co do mityngu, jestem za  :Very Happy:  Ciekawe, ile osób by się zebrało. W każdym razie byłby git, takie przyjemne przerwanie codziennej monotonii w kulturalnym gronie  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## joker

na hey'u bylo fajnie  :Smile:  aczkolwiek te juwenalia nie byly organizowane przez zadna uczelnie. w tym roku to juz wogole zrobil sie taki podzial ze ho ho

----------

## axquan

Ale było faaajniee na rozszerzonej macie, mówie wam, tak było. Zrobiłem 3 z 9, a reszte tylko nadziubałem. Pocieszcie mnie i powiedźcie, że było trudne, bo w przeciwnym wypadku idę poszukać jakiejś ładnej gałęzi, blah. :Confused: 

----------

## zieloo

 *axquan wrote:*   

> Ale było faaajniee na rozszerzonej macie, mówie wam, tak było. Zrobiłem 3 z 9, a reszte tylko nadziubałem. Pocieszcie mnie i powiedźcie, że było trudne, bo w przeciwnym wypadku idę poszukać jakiejś ładnej gałęzi, blah.

 

Nie powiem ile ja zrobiłem (tak , pisałem to ^%$*&$), ale proste nie było, trudne przeraźliwie tez nie, chociaż zadania wymagały nieprzeciętnego skupienia i 120% dozwolonego czasu.

Podstawową wydawaŁO mi sie, że rozwaliłem bez problemu. Cóż, nastąpi najprawdopodobniej (z P(A) -> nieskończ.) rewizja moich odczuć...

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## _troll_

lol.... chlopaki - trzymamy kciuki (paniom takze, ale jakos malo tu zagladaja  :Confused:  ).

jest moze to gdzies na necie? zeby obejrzec jakie zadania byly?

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## zieloo

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> lol.... chlopaki - trzymamy kciuki (paniom takze, ale jakos malo tu zagladaja  ).
> 
> jest moze to gdzies na necie? zeby obejrzec jakie zadania byly?
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> ...

 

Tak, zadania sa na CKE:

www.cke.edu.pl

A przykładowe, nieoficjalne rozwiązania:

http://zadania.pl/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=104

----------

## mati_pl

Jeśli chodzi o mnie, to z matmy podstawowej jestem nawet zadowolony, gorzej z rozszerzoną, 2 zadań nie zrobiłem. Czasu było "na styk", poziom trudny.

No, to teraz wszystko zależy od kluczy odpowiedzi. W ogóle, to prawda, że wyniki mają być dopiero pod koniec czerwca  :Question: 

A jutro sprawdzanie stanowisk na środową maturę z infy  :Very Happy:  W ogóle, zdaje u nas 5 osób, fajnie będzie wyglądać jak będzie jeszcze np. 3-osobowa komisja (może nam wuefistów dadzą?  :Twisted Evil:  ) i "administrator".

----------

## axquan

 *zieloo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tak, zadania sa na CKE:
> 
> www.cke.edu.pl
> ...

 

;-( blaaah jak będzie 60% to max! na rozszerzonej, bo podstawka chyba ok. 90%

----------

## totencham

Jaja były straszne: podstawowa rozwalona, z rozszerzoną gorzej, chociaż nie tragicznie.

Zdziwiłem się trochę: ta matura była trudniejsza od próbnej, której to 90% mojego województwa nie zdało. O so chozi jakby, tej?

----------

## Budzix

... jak czytam wasze wypowiedzi to ciarki mnie przechodza ... wkoncu to mnie czeka  :Shocked:  (jeszcze 2 lata ;P) a ja w klasie gdzie matma na poziomie podstawowym  :Neutral:  ... a rozszezona zdawac bede musial

----------

## axquan

 *Budzix wrote:*   

> ... jak czytam wasze wypowiedzi to ciarki mnie przechodza ... wkoncu to mnie czeka  (jeszcze 2 lata ;P) a ja w klasie gdzie matma na poziomie podstawowym  ... a rozszezona zdawac bede musial

 

nie taki diabeł straszny, ale lepiej zacznij się uczyć wcześniej niż 2 miesiące przed (chyba, że to tylko ja jestem takim głąbem  :Very Happy: ). 

Ale faktycznie coś jest nie tak w tym ministerstwie, skoro ponad połowa osób nie zdała próbnej podstawowej (marne 30%) to po co jeszcze trudniejszą robić?? Aaa wiem, niż demograficzny, trzeba by było za dużo klas likdwidować  :Laughing: 

----------

## zieloo

I o to chodziło. Jaki interes miałoby mieć w tym nasze kochane ministerstwo, żeby zdało, powiedzmy, 90% osób z matmy? Ich tam to nie interesuje - osoba nie lubiąca i nie ucząca sie matematyki, która musiała ja wybrać na egzamin powinna napisać wg nich na ~30% (3 zadania w 2 godziny) - z tego właśnie wynika taki poziom. Na rozszerzonym jest inna bajka, chociaż podobnie - zdający na tym poziomie powinni znać, umieć i uczyć się matematyki, a skoro ją wybierają na maturze to znaczy, że z tej dziedziny będą starać się na dostanie na studia - 'trudne' zadania jak najbardziej pożądane.

----------

## axquan

W sumie masz rację, tyle, że nie mieściło mi się w głowie jak można chcieć, żeby ktoś miał 30%, albo, żeby ktoś miał tylko takie aspiracje. Ale cóż, człowiek całe życie się uczy  :Very Happy: 

----------

## OBenY

Ja pierd... Takiej nerwowy nigdy w zyciu nie miałem - zaczalem robic ta cała podstawowa, zrobilem cos i jak zobaczylem, ze minela godzina, to mnie tak potwornie nerwy skrepowaly, ze myslec nic a nic nie moglem, rece mi sie trzesly, oddech mialem mega nierowny... Normalnie nie wiem co bedzie, tak spieprzylem to, ze plakac mi sie chce, normalnie fatalnie mi poszlo - podstawowa chyba na granicy zdania ...  :Sad:  Rozszerzona poszla o niebo lepiej, co nie zmienia faktu, ze tez do niczego... mam nadzieje, ze bedzie kolo 60%. Normalnie tragedia...

Zechce mnie ktos na studiach z taka matma ??? Ku... Dlaczego ja jestem takim potwornym nerwusem... wrrr zawsze mi to w zyciu przeszkadzalo, ale nie sadzilem, ze mi tak da popalic w najwazniejszym momencie mego zycia, warunkujacym moja przyszlosc ... Cholera...

Modle sie teraz, ze fiza pojdzie dobrze, bo inaczej, to chyba stryczek i tyle, bo ...

Sorka za zale itp, ale troche stracilem wiare w cokolwiek, kurde jestem zalamany...

----------

## zieloo

Nie pękaj - fizyka będzie jeszcze gorsza niż próbna (nie wiem dokładnie co było bo nie pisałem, słyszałem tylko od innych). Z fizykami nikt nigdy sie nie liczył, tym bardziej MENiS:)

Tak... Jak by na to nie patrzeć matematyka i fizyka to są 'prawdziwe' przedmioty, nie jakieś tam bajanie o dupie maryny za przeproszeniem jak na języku polskim (respect dla humanistów) czy innej historii.

Booyakasha!;p

----------

## mati_pl

 *axquan wrote:*   

> nie taki diabeł straszny, ale lepiej zacznij się uczyć wcześniej niż 2 miesiące przed (chyba, że to tylko ja jestem takim głąbem ).

 

Dobre do nauki są lekcje polskiego, duża część mojej klasy na tychże lekcjach namiętnie trzaskała zadanka z matmy bądź biologii/chemii  :Wink:  Ale to fakt, do przedmiotów co do których ma się pewność że będą dawały punkty przy zdawaniu na studia (jak już się wie na jakie chce się studia iść...) trzeba się solidnie przygotowywać duuużo wcześniej. Wymagający belfer też nie zaszkodzi  :Twisted Evil: 

Dowiedziałem się, że jednak jest we Wrocławiu kierunek, na którym matura z informatyki daje jakieś punkty. Bibliotekoznawstwo na UWr  :Wink: 

OBenY: wyluzuj, nie znam osoby która byłaby zadowolona z tego co napisała, a piszący matematykę znajomi przyzdobili swoje gadu-gadowe statusy przeróżnymi kwiecistymi epitetami. Nie licząc szczęściarzy-olimpijczyków, raczej nikt się nie pochwali 100-punktowym wynikiem.

Co do fizyki, to słyszałem że podstawowa jest trudniejsza od rozszerzonej. Nie ma to jak polskie realia.

 *zieloo wrote:*   

> Tak... Jak by na to nie patrzeć matematyka i fizyka to są 'prawdziwe' przedmioty, nie jakieś tam bajanie o dupie maryny za przeproszeniem jak na języku polskim (respect dla humanistów) czy innej historii. 

 

Hehe, ścisłe nie znaczy 'prawdziwe'  :Wink: 

Chyba zwłaszcza w informatyce się przydaje pewna doza kreatywności, a umiejętność elokwentnej wypowiedzi i  operowania słowem pisanym w ciekawy sposób stanowi niezłe uzupełnienie wiedzy technicznej  :Wink: 

No dobra, przełączam się na windowsa, trzeba się oswoić ze środowiskiem przed jutrzejszą maturą. Trzymajcie kciuki żeby mi już okna nie zostały  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

----------

## OBenY

Mati_pl, ale ja mam szanse niezdac podstawowej... czujesz ??

Powodzenia na maturce z Infy  :Smile: 

----------

## ai

ej to skoro wszystkim tak zle majza poszla to moze w przyszlym roku bedzie latwiejsza =] 

Obeny: nie ma bata zebys nie zdal, przez ta godzine zes na pewno zrobil wystarczajaco duzo. W koncu trzeba miec tylko 16 punktow, tak naprawde to teraz jestes niepotrzebnie nerwowy  :Smile: 

----------

## civi

Nie martwcie sie:

a) nie tylko wam zle poszlo (ale matura, choc zdaje ją za rok dopiero była naprawdę prosta, więc nie wiem po co narzekać)

b) poszły dyrektywy z CKE żeby bardzo łaskawie oceniać

Teraz pozostaje tylko życzyć *sobie* żeby olimpiady za rok sprzyjały.

----------

## totencham

 *civi wrote:*   

> b) poszły dyrektywy z CKE żeby bardzo łaskawie oceniać

 

Nie rozumiem jak to się ma do matmy: albo zrobiłeś zadanie, albo nie (ewentualnie nie do końca, lub źle). Przy językach to ma sens, ale co do matmy i fizy to nie wiem na czym miałoby to polegać.

OBenY: Z tego co wiem, to wystarczy zrobić 3 zadanka żeby zdać. Chyba tyle zrobiłeś, nie?

----------

## zieloo

 *civi wrote:*   

> Nie martwcie sie:
> 
> a) nie tylko wam zle poszlo (ale matura, choc zdaje ją za rok dopiero była naprawdę prosta, więc nie wiem po co narzekać)
> 
> b) poszły dyrektywy z CKE żeby bardzo łaskawie oceniać
> ...

 

Niektórzy nie mają już tego 'roku'.

----------

## axquan

ale nie ma strachu, i tak nie zdam matury, bo *#!## adabas nie chce mi się uruchomić, szukałem rozwiązania przez 4 godziny i nic, nadal nie chce ustawić tego źródła danych, echhh ;-( Lepiej, żeby informatyk w szkole już to ustawił, bo jak nie... to będzie źle.

----------

## civi

 *totencham wrote:*   

>  *civi wrote:*   b) poszły dyrektywy z CKE żeby bardzo łaskawie oceniać 
> 
> Nie rozumiem jak to się ma do matmy: albo zrobiłeś zadanie, albo nie (ewentualnie nie do końca, lub źle). Przy językach to ma sens, ale co do matmy i fizy to nie wiem na czym miałoby to polegać.
> 
> OBenY: Z tego co wiem, to wystarczy zrobić 3 zadanka żeby zdać. Chyba tyle zrobiłeś, nie?

 

Do rozwiązania prowadzi kilka kroków a każdy oczywiście jest punktowany (co jest nieco głupie - np. zadanie "ogranicz figure taka i taka układem równań" i punkty za rysunek, o który nie proszą i który nie jest niezbędny).

----------

## OBenY

Dajcie jakiegos hinta, gdzie mozna isc na wyzsza uczelnie ze z....a matura z matmy, bo ja juz po scianach chodze z nerwow... Zeby tak spieprzyc mature, eh plakac mi sie chce ...

----------

## axquan

Oj nie widzę nowych postów, a jestem ciekaw jak wam poszło na maturce z infy. Bo ma dzisiaj super humorek  :Very Happy:  a jego sponsorem jest właśnie ta matura oraz świadomość, że całkowicie i bezapelacyjnie ją..piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii..hę? Chyba jakiś sygnał testowy, spróbuję jeszcze raz. Matura z infy była do krrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr... No i znowu nie wyszło  :Smile:  Nie, naprawdę brak mi słów, nie wiem kto to wymyślał, ale najwidoczniej stwierdził, że próbna była za prosta i jeszcze z zakresu do którego się uczyli, dlatego teraz dla odmiany podwyższyli poziom i tak jak miałem 71% z próbnej tak teraz modlę się, żeby w ogóle ją zdać!! I to nie jest czcze gadanie, taka jak robią to niektórzy, naprawdę mogę przez to nie zdać. Po prostu przerażające....Samo pierwsze zadanie na praktycznym robiłem 1h40min! I jeszcze zastanawiałem się, co ja zrobię kiedy na dyskietkę (1,4 MB), włożę coś oprócz pierwszego zadania (900 kB). Na szczęście to mnie ominęło, bo reszty nie zrobiłem. :Crying or Very sad:  Life...

----------

## madman

Nie chce nikogo urazic, ale mam wrazenie ze z roku na rok matury sa coraz latwiejsze. Ja mature zdawalem w 2002 roku, w 30 min rozwiazalem z matmy 4 zadania z 5 (trzeba bylo wybrac 3  :Smile: ), reszte czasu zuzylem na przepisywanie "na gotowo", puszczanie sciag, podpowiadanie kumplom itp.

Po prostu trzeba sie dobrez przygotowac. Ja do matmy skonczylem sie uczyc w LUTYM, przed samym egzaminem przejrzalem sobie tylko zadania.

Mimo wszystko dobrze znac kryteria oceniania, ja mialem o tyle dobrze, ze nauczyciel wyjasnil nam doglebnie te zasady.

----------

## axquan

 *madman wrote:*   

> Nie chce nikogo urazic, ale mam wrazenie ze z roku na rok matury sa coraz latwiejsze. Ja mature zdawalem w 2002 roku, w 30 min rozwiazalem z matmy 4 zadania z 5 (trzeba bylo wybrac 3 ), reszte czasu zuzylem na przepisywanie "na gotowo", puszczanie sciag, podpowiadanie kumplom itp.
> 
> 

 

Pomyśl sobie jaki dobry jesteś  :Very Happy:  Ale widać, nie wszyscy tak mają. Co w sumie oczywiste  :Smile: 

----------

## mati_pl

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> Mati_pl, ale ja mam szanse niezdac podstawowej... czujesz ??

 

Ja za to mam całkiem-całkiem szanse na coś takiego, tyle że z polskiego. Ale okres nerwówki mam już dawno za sobą, za połykanie 2 opakowań nurofenu, rycyny czy innej botuliny się zabiorę dopiero jak zobaczę 24.06 to swoje 29.9% na tablicy wyników. Nie ma sensu martwić się na zapas.

 *totencham wrote:*   

>  *civi wrote:*   b) poszły dyrektywy z CKE żeby bardzo łaskawie oceniać 
> 
> Nie rozumiem jak to się ma do matmy: albo zrobiłeś zadanie, albo nie (ewentualnie nie do końca, lub źle). Przy językach to ma sens, ale co do matmy i fizy to nie wiem na czym miałoby to polegać.

 

Surprise: przy językach też jest: albo o czymś napisałeś, albo nie. Takie są klucze. Matura z polskiego zrobiła się całkiem ścisła, bądź ściśnięta, jak kto woli.

No dobra, to teraz prosto z linii frontu: matura z infy była kijowa. Wszystko przez część praktyczną.

Ale po kolei; były 2 części. Teorytyczna: 40 pkt do zdobycia, 3 zadania, 1.5 godziny. Jak dla mnie nawet ciekawe zadanka, algorytmiki pełno (dzięki Bogu nie było obliczania złożoności). Jakieś zadanko związane z obliczaniem ln 2 przy pomocy nieskończonego wzoru, drugie z rozwojem organizmów- wyrazów, które rozrastają się zamieniając litery na parę innych liter (przy okazji: prawda, że całkowitych potęg 2-ki w przedziale (n, m] jest (log2 m - log2 n) :Question: ), w 3-cim do różnych zadań (wysłanie zeznania podatkowego, zakupy w sieci) trzeba było przyporządkować (6 do wyboru) sposobów w jaki to się powinno zrobić (mail, formularz www, serwis www, chat, ...) oraz techniki jakie powinno się wykorzystać (4 były, szyfrowanie, kompersja, kompresja dla konkretnego typu danych, ...).

W części praktycznej były 3 #%$&%# zadania, 60 pkt do zdobycia, 2.5h (biorąc pod uwagę ile trzeba zrobić, to mało) czasu. Pomijając tworzenie głupich raportów z tego co się robi, jedno zadanie było typowo excelowe, jedno typowo programistyczne, jedno bazodanowe. Nie opiszę, bo na myśl o skoczkach narciarskich w sezonie '03 wzrasta we mnie chęć destrukcji.

A kolega, który wyszedł przed czasem z obu części, tylko klepał na klawiaturze i chyba nieco się śmiał pod nosem...

Swoją drogą, szkoda że na serwisach w stylu matury.onet.pl nie publikują zadań z infy.

 *madman wrote:*   

> Nie chce nikogo urazic, ale mam wrazenie ze z roku na rok matury sa coraz latwiejsze. Ja mature zdawalem w 2002 roku, w 30 min rozwiazalem z matmy 4 zadania z 5 (trzeba bylo wybrac 3 ), reszte czasu zuzylem na przepisywanie "na gotowo", puszczanie sciag, podpowiadanie kumplom itp.
> 
> Po prostu trzeba sie dobrez przygotowac. Ja do matmy skonczylem sie uczyc w LUTYM, przed samym egzaminem przejrzalem sobie tylko zadania.
> 
> Mimo wszystko dobrze znac kryteria oceniania, ja mialem o tyle dobrze, ze nauczyciel wyjasnil nam doglebnie te zasady.

 

W nowej maturze jest inaczej, chętnie bym napisał tą "trudniejszą" starą. Jest np. na rozszerzonej 9-10 zadań, i wszystkie musisz zrobić. Nie ma wyboru, a czasu jest tyle że trzeba od razu na czysto pisać.

Myślę że byłem dobrze przygotowany, wiele rzeczy wpajano nam ponad program (materiał skończyliśmy dawno i od paru miesięcy tylko zadania przerabialiśmy). Ale co z tego. Modlę się żeby wynik starczył na studia.

Jeden plus mojej sytuacji: wszystkie egzaminy już za mną. Teraz tylko czekać ... czekać ... i czekać ...

Shrek, daleko jeszcze  :Question:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## mati_pl

 *axquan wrote:*   

> Oj nie widzę nowych postów, a jestem ciekaw jak wam poszło na maturce z infy. (...) naprawdę mogę przez to nie zdać.

 

Nie można, bo to przeca przedmiot dodatkowy  :Very Happy: 

Dla zainteresowanych: tu jest arkusz z części teorytycznej, a tu z praktycznej. No i dane do praktyki.

----------

## rzezioo

a ja juz wszystko zdalem i mam wakacje  :Very Happy:  nie wiem czy slyszeliscie ale na maturze z historii bylo zadanie ze byly zdjecia 3 tramwajow i trzeba bylo powiedziec z jakich to okresow.

----------

## sebas86

Weźcie nawet nie wspominajcie o maturze z iformy... W życiu bym się nie spodziewał że tak mogę zje***. Pierwsze zadanie na drugim arkuszu - typowo excelowe? Tylko jak to zrobić w tym excelu, a tak szczerze to jako użytkownik Linuxa i wróg M$ rzuciłem się na StarOffica i... teraz żałuję. Miałem problem z importem danych... więc zrobiłem tylko projekt tabel a co do raportów to napisałem polecenie SQLa i wyjaśnienie dla tego co sprawdzać to będzie chociaż wątpię czy to coś pomoże  :Razz: . 1 zadania z 2 arkusza nie mam do teraz pojęcia jak wbić w arkusz, zrobiłem jedynie podliczenie dla tych trzech wartości, drugiego też nie za wiele, literówki, stres i błędy w styl segment falout... porażka - ale w domu zrobiłem i nawet wszystko mi wyszło, dane z pliku dane5-3.txt przeliczał mój program (na celeronie 400MHz) około 90minut! - 10tys liczb! Jak coś to wrzuciłem źródła na http://www.pz.icx.pl/forum/.

PS. Ja mam wyrzuty sumienia po tej maturze...

----------

## civi

prog.cpp:

```
#include <cstdio>

using namespace std;

const int M=10001;

int t[M], n, s1[M], max, s2[M];

int main() {

        int tmp, max;

        while(scanf("%d",&tmp) != EOF) {

                t[1 + n++] = tmp;

                s1[n] = (n == 1 ? 0 : s1[n-1]) >? 0;

        }

        s2[n] = t[n] >? 0;

        max >?= s1[n] + s2[n];

        for(int i=n-1;i>=0;--i) {

                s2[i] = 0 >? (s2[i+1] + t[i]);

                max >?= s1[i] + s2[i];

        }

        printf("%d\n",max);

        return 0;

}
```

i teraz wyniki:

```
./a.out < DANE/dane5-3.txt  -> 1342

./a.out < DANE/dane5-2.txt  -> 139

./a.out < DANE/dane5-1.txt  -> 106
```

Czas niezmierzalny. Dobre wyniki chociaz ?

----------

## sebas86

 *civi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ./a.out < DANE/dane5-3.txt  -> 1342
> 
> ...

 

Mi wyszły takie same, ale ja użyłem mniej sprytnego algorytmu i zamęczałem kompa obliczeniami wszystkich możliwych podciągów  :Smile:  teraz wiem, że da się szybciej. Arkusz teraz też zrobiłem normalnie grrrr

----------

## _troll_

nie wszyscy czytaja wiec zamieszczam link:

http://hedera.linuxnews.pl/_news/2005/05/13/_long/3315.html

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

PS. Pisalem dluzszy komentarz, ale bylo w nim zbyt duzo brzydkich slow... wiec go skasowalem  :Wink: 

----------

## sebas86

No widziałem tą nowość szkoda, że dotarłem do niej dopiero dzisiaj przeszedłbym się może do szkoły z tym... pewnie nic nie wskóram, ale i tak się zapytam ale to dopiero w poniedziałek albo wtorek dzisiaj już jest za późno. Ludzi też się nie poddawajcie jak popuścimy to tylko gorzej dla nas, w końcu ta matura ma być dla nas (w sumie już dla naszych następców chyba, że coś się zmieni albo ktoś się uprze poprawiać).

PS. Każde zadanie jest do wykonania trzeba tylko czasu na nie... wytrwałości!

----------

## wojtek

Hej, civi - algorytm masz naprawde sprytny (zeby nie powiedziec genialny w swej prostocie  :Smile: ), co prawda nie dziala dla przypadku gdy mamy same liczby ujemne, ale koncepcja jest ciekawa. Ja bym na nia nie wpadl na pewno gdybym pisal mature i wiedzial, ze mam malo czasu. Zrobil bym zwykle sprawdzenie wszytskich mozliwosci.

Poniżej wersja uwzgledniajaca wszystko i bez zbednych zmiennych:

```
#include <cstdio>

using namespace std;

const int M=10001;

int t[M], n, max, s2;

int main() {

        int tmp;

        while(scanf("%d",&tmp) != EOF)

                t[n++] = tmp;

        max = t[--n];

        s2 = t[n] >? 0;

        for(--n; n >= 0; --n) {

                s2 = 0 >? (s2 + t[n]);

                if (max > 0)

                        max >?= s2;

                else

                        max >?= t[n];

        }

        printf("%d\n",max);

        return 0;

}
```

Tak z ciekwosci - wymysliles ten algorytm na miejscu, czy juz sie kiedys z podobnym problemem zetknales?

----------

## civi

Hm, na miejscu i pisalem troche na odwal - stad moze te niepotrzebne zmienne i jakis nierozpatrzony przypadek. Suma elementow zbioru pustego od biedy tez przejdzie tak btw.  :Smile: 

----------

## mati_pl

Taka mała rada dla osób piszących jutro fizykę: wyłączcie kabel od neta, albo w ogóle kompa, i powtórzcie sobie  :Razz: 

I nie zapomnieć o spacerze/rowerku/bieganiu/randce/etc. na poprawę humoru i dotlenienie mózgu  :Very Happy: 

Powodzenia  :Exclamation: 

----------

## larry_

No właśnie !! To juz jutro ...  :Rolling Eyes:  Powodzenia wszystkim piszącym !!

----------

## OBenY

No to przynajmniej bylo przyjemne  :Smile: 

Fizyka poszla jak sie patrzy  :Smile: 

Teraz ide oblewac  :Smile: 

Obyta fizyka mi nadrobila skopana matme... PWr, I'm comeing my sweet love  :Smile: 

----------

## sebas86

Ja tam po doświadczeniach z informą byłem przygotowany na to, że nic nie ruszę ale jednak - ciekawe tylko ile z tego będzie dobrze  :Very Happy: . Z częścią rozszerzoną nie było już tak różowo  :Very Happy:  ale czego się spodziewać jeśli fizyki się uczę tylko od święta, mam tylko nadzieję, że na studia styknie  :Smile: 

----------

## larry_

Eh ale człowiek wymęczony, ale wreszcie koniec...mam nadzieje, że większość maturzystów spotka się na meetingu we Wrocku:P...Pozdro!

----------

